# Sick of Michael Jackson



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Am I the only person sick and tired of reading/hearing about Michael Jackson? I switch from Spanish TV to Sky and all you get is stories about him. I even picked up the SUR today and there is an article about his visit to Marbella in 1988! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya Zimtomy

Well I have to admit that I have mixed views on this ..... I suppose for those people who really followed him / bought his music etc its interesting to see old clips etc etc .... from a fans perspective!

What I do hate (hate - thats a strong word and I dont like using it ... but cant think of another!) ... is everything in addition to that ... turning it again into something similar to when Diana died - and sorry, but that also got on my nerves! - I have read quite a few articles this week where people are also critical of this and stating that we seem to have lost the plot in terms of how the whole bloody Country - in fact the World - responds when a "celebrity" dies .... and for some reason everyone seems to want to jump on the grief bandwagon .... which is pretty sad - and scarey! I dont know how its come about that people react in this way en masse ... but I for one wont be joining in.

Now if we were talking about a great leader, or someone who had made a massive contribution to medicine or World Peace for example ... then maybe I could understand a little bit more than I do now.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nobody noticed when Patrick McGoohan died!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Nobody noticed when Patrick McGoohan died!


Nor Gwyneth Ashley-Robin for that matter!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Nor Gwyneth Ashley-Robin for that matter!


And what about Humphrey Lyttleton! Im sorry I havent a clue will never be the same ... or Clement Frued - Just a Minute is lost with him!!! 

Im not that old really ... I just love these Radio shows!  Or did before they all started to Die !!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been hearing through the grapevine that the Michael Jackson hype is MUCH worse in the US media - and is in little danger of dying down anytime soon.

To me it sort of draws the line between "artist" and "celebrity." (And what was Diana, if not a "celebrity" writ large?) It's really too bad that he died so young, and to some extent it will be interesting to see what the actual cause of death turns out to be.

But Jackson hadn't done any new music in years. He seemed to be heavily in debt, and with all the trials and whatever, certainly not a very happy individual. But what I've seen on television of the American reaction (courtesy of CNN mostly) really strikes me as over the top. I'm just glad I'm not over there right now with all their usual over-saturation in a "story" like this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've been hearing through the grapevine that the Michael Jackson hype is MUCH worse in the US media - and is in little danger of dying down anytime soon.
> 
> To me it sort of draws the line between "artist" and "celebrity." (And what was Diana, if not a "celebrity" writ large?) It's really too bad that he died so young, and to some extent it will be interesting to see what the actual cause of death turns out to be.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev ... agree with you on the Michael Jackson coverage - Im online most of the day and access newspapers/sites all over the World .. and its unbelievable how much stuff is being churned out.
Yes he was a good performer, yes there were some records of his I liked in the early days... and Im sure millions loved his music ... but to be honest the more I think about it the more it makes me quite sick .... to have this much coverage and adulation seems to wipe out a lot of his strangeness, wierdness, and if Im honest still with the possibility that he was a child abuser ....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

There's no truth to the rumour that skin cancer was the cause of death.

So don't blame it on the sunshine.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wait for the onslaught of re-jigged hits compilations and the like...it's driven by the management - they've got debts to clear and it's still gonna be raking in the money for the estate for years and years to come....like Graceland - or even in a smaller example, Jade Goody - who from her deathbed was writing memoirs and wanted to make as much cash as possible to put into trusts for her sons' futures. Even Tupac Shakur - they were bringing out new albums years after his death, FFS!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what about Farrah Fawcett who sadly passed away on the same day???

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Completely overshadowed - very sad. It reminds me of the Oscars ceremonies and Bafta awards ceremonies - where they do that segment on those that have passed away that year.

Tally.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> what about Farrah Fawcett who sadly passed away on the same day???
> 
> Jo xxx


what a beautiful piece of work she was in her day !


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> what about Farrah Fawcett who sadly passed away on the same day???
> 
> Jo xxx


AAhhh! Farrah Fawcett! Just loved her blonde hair! As a teenage boy in the 70's. the poster of her that I had on my bedroom wall kept me happy for hours!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> AAhhh! Farrah Fawcett! Just loved her blonde hair! As a teenage boy in the 70's. the poster of her that I had on my bedroom wall kept me happy for hours!!


um....how nice  

Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> um....how nice
> 
> Jo xx


Innocent of course! Just liked her smile!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Innocent of course! Just liked her smile!


..... yes and her blonde hair!!!! I'm surprised you were a teenager in the 70s, I thought you were really young!!?, like in your twenties? Its funny how misleading forums can be 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> ..... yes and her blonde hair!!!! I'm surprised you were a teenager in the 70s, I thought you were really young!!?, like in your twenties? Its funny how misleading forums can be
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow, flattery will get you anywhere! Nope, I am 45!


----------



## DeadWood (Jul 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> what about Farrah Fawcett who sadly passed away on the same day???
> 
> Jo xxx


I have to agree, STRONGLY, the poor woman died of cancer and gets nothing, this guy, lives with a drug Rep, acts like he's bigger than God, and steals most of the Beatles songs and Bob Dylan's. In the end kills himself, trying to fake sick to get out of a concert and the world holds him up like he was working to end world hunger!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

DeadWood said:


> I have to agree, STRONGLY, the poor woman died of cancer and gets nothing, this guy, lives with a drug Rep, acts like he's bigger than God, and steals most of the Beatles songs and Bob Dylan's. In the end kills himself, trying to fake sick to get out of a concert and the world holds him up like he was working to end world hunger!


Yep, death is going to do wonders for the reputations of the likes of Robert Mugabe and Josef Frietzel!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Us humans are strange arent we. While Michael was alive he was pretty much "cast out" and thats partly responisble for his debts and state of mind, the world turned on him! Now he's dead, suddenly they're all big fans!!!

I had no opinion on him, altho his music was always around when I was growing up, I liked a lot of his stuff and he was very talented. I feel the same about him now! I certainly dont suddenly "love him"!!! As for his "crimes" ??? - dunno, too much of a media frenzy to ever understand or know!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just heard that you can sign up for tickets to the funeral





not sure if they are selling them, but either way:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that the media has gone overboard with the death of MJ. However, I do see him as an important person in the evolution of music and dance. Even after his death, his father seems to be exploiting him, and is talking about his own new endeavors. Joe Jackson should be ashamed of himself. In 1984 I took my 7 year old daughter to the Victory Tour concert. She was a typical little girl in love with his music, wearing a glove on her hand and dancing to his music. I pretty much forgot about the concert, and had no idea how much it meant to her. She called me with a shaky voice on June 25th - the day he died. It was her 32nd birthday. She said, "Mom, I still have my ticket stub from the concert - it was one of my best memories of something we did together. I can't believe he died on my birthday!" So everyone has a story. Everyone has memories that mean everything to them and probably nothing to the next person. MJ obviously had problems. I wish someone could have helped him. I don't believe he molested children - I think he was too stuck in childhood himself and coped the best way he could. But maybe we will never know the truth. It doesn't matter. Michael Jackson created so much great music, and so many people have been happy dancing to and singing his music over the years. Let's celebrate him! I hope you are entertaining everyone in heaven, Michael!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I remember the same thing with Gary Glitter and the Glitter Band - oh how they all loved to dress up back in the day with their platforms and hairdos and makeup - Do you wanna be in My gang and Angel Face.....Enough said...good music at the time for some, but doesn't excuse what he was at heart and the truth will out in the end. Honey, we all want to look young - most of us just spend a fortune on face creams - or if we're lucky enough, we've got enough dosh for a nip and tuck or a touch of botox - but pretending that we're Peter Pan and forever young as an excuse to escape a sad childhood or "better" still, cover up the fact that he wanted to enjoy a particular "side" of (someone else's) childhood far into his forties - well now, you need to go back and read those court transcripts and finally work out why he's in so much debt... In the meantime, keep enjoying the music. 

Tallulah.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A little irreverant perhaps, but look at this from you tube. Best bit at the end. Featuring Dr. House in his younger days
YouTube - Hugh Laurie interviews Michael Jackson- A Bit of Fry and Laurie- BBC Comedy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A little irreverant perhaps, but look at this from you tube. Best bit at the end. Featuring Dr. House in his younger days
> YouTube - Hugh Laurie interviews Michael Jackson- A Bit of Fry and Laurie- BBC Comedy


Hey PW - I for one  your irreverant links!!! Though I fear your sarcastic wit is wasted on the masses!! :clap2:

Tally.xx


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Just remember, when you point your finger at someone else, there are three fingers pointing back at you. Think I'll stick to the Mexico forum, it's much more positive.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Maritsa said:


> Just remember, when you point your finger at someone else, there are three fingers pointing back at you. Think I'll stick to the Mexico forum, it's much more positive.


There are three fingers pointing at Tally for being a plastic faced kiddie fiddler? Say it ain't so?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> what about Farrah Fawcett who sadly passed away on the same day???
> 
> Jo xxx


Sad news too, but she was a bit mixed up as well what with Ryan O Neil and being an Angel and all that, wasn't she?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maritsa said:


> Just remember, when you point your finger at someone else, there are three fingers pointing back at you. Think I'll stick to the Mexico forum, it's much more positive.


OK, but who's pointing at who ???
And more importantly, which fingers?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Maritsa said:


> Just remember, when you point your finger at someone else, there are three fingers pointing back at you. Think I'll stick to the Mexico forum, it's much more positive.



Are they more accepting of musical paedophiles then??? Just beat it...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> AAhhh! Farrah Fawcett! Just loved her blonde hair! As a teenage boy in the 70's. the poster of her that I had on my bedroom wall kept me happy for hours!!


One of the first woman I fell in lust with - her and Valerie Singleton. 

That was many years BJ (before Jojo!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> One of the first woman I fell in lust with - her and Valerie Singleton.
> 
> That was many years BJ (before Jojo!)


BJ????? hhmmm! I thought that was something completely different Stevie!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No idea at all what you are talking about - you are welcome to tell me privately (or send me a video!!) 

Sorry to hear that the UK was not all what you wanted it to be. Try Denmark - just 15º!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No idea at all what you are talking about - you are welcome to tell me privately (or send me a video!!)
> 
> Sorry to hear that the UK was not all what you wanted it to be. Try Denmark - just 15º!!!!



Sorry Steve, not into the scandi, always looks and sounds really dull and boring, as do the people...... and cold. Its cold enough in the UK at the mo, and the natives reckon its a heat wave here, well I havent taken my hoody off since I've been here! 

No, anything north of middle spain you can keep! Glad you're keeping in touch tho, is your health better now you're there?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> One of the first woman I fell in lust with - her and Valerie Singleton.
> 
> That was many years BJ (before Jojo!)


Valerie Singleton, John Noaks and Peter Purves and for ten points...
What was the name of the dog??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Shep, "down boy"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Valerie Singleton, John Noaks and Peter Purves and for ten points...
> What was the name of the dog??


Before my time  I knew Lesley Judd as the female presenter!!!!!!

But didnt they have a tortoise called Fred and they painted his name on his shell???

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Shep, "down boy"


!Correcto!
You have won a hand made toy. (this is one I made earlier...)
:tongue1::dance::bounce:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Before my time  I knew Lesley Judd as the female presenter!!!!!!
> 
> But didnt they have a tortoise called Fred and they painted his name on his shell???
> 
> Jo xx


Of course I only know about Valerie Singleton etc through my older brother and sister!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Excuse me, what was the topic of this thread!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Excuse me, what was the topic of this thread!!


ahem...Michael Jackson :focus::focus:

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spooky!!*

I love a good ghost story....now watch this!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I love a good ghost story....now watch this!!
> 
> YouTube - CNN Exclusive inside Neverland home-Michael Jackson Ghost-


WEIRD! Just like his life!


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*Mick the Purve*

I too am sick of hearing about Jackson the purvert.It angers me every time i hear or see anything about this prat who messes about with kids..And how can anyone who has any decency have anything good to say about this dirty b_____d. GOOD RIDANCE TO THE RAT


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jack&marie said:


> I too am sick of hearing about Jackson the purvert.It angers me every time i hear or see anything about this prat who messes about with kids..And how can anyone who has any decency have anything good to say about this dirty b_____d. GOOD RIDANCE TO THE RAT


Whilst I think most of his stuff is a load of cr!p,I respect the views of others who like it.
HOWEVER under the circumstances regarding his extremely unsavoury shenanigans I would have expected many to completely switch off and dissociate from him. 

Way back before the Irish troubles re-emerged I was a big fan of the original Dubliners having seen them live on many occasions.
However when I got to think that much of their stuff glorified or made fun of the attrocities which were then again taking place,I binned all their stuff and forgot them altogether for a while, as I think did many others as they seemed to disappear from the English scene for a while.
When things improved I went back to buying and listening to their music again allbeit with certain reservations about the rebel songs.

The originals were a fabulous and unique talent, whereas the band still operating under the same name are a very boring pale,pale shadow of what came before.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> HOWEVER under the circumstances regarding his extremely unsavoury shenanigans I would have expected many to completely switch off and dissociate from him.



That much depends on whether or not you believe the man did anything wrong or whether you consider him to have been a nice bloke who got a little lost along the way. Probably not that surprising given his childhood !

lane:lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I just feel very sad for the man. What a upbringing he's had!!!!!! I believe his father has been written out of the will but no doubt he will get his hands on anything going, thru' his wife.

I don't think he was a bad person, just very, very confused and wanted to do the best he could for other children by giving him a childhood that he never had, emotionally. Nor do I think he actually molested those boys but yes, he was playing a very dangerous game for himself.

He must have really hated himself to change his face as he did...becoming grotesque from a good looking lad. 

Yes, the hype has gone on for too long and the only feeling I have is sadness...for him.:rip: :amen:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

People may well long argue about the molestation thing.
Many will say there was ample evidence and also point to the pay off that was made to avoid a court case.
What about other incidents like making his kids wear masks and hanging a child out of the window.
No way was that person a fit parent and would anyone else have got away with these things without having their children removed firstly for safety and secondly for a more normal upbringing.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> People may well long argue about the molestation thing.
> Many will say there was ample evidence and also point to the pay off that was made to avoid a court case.
> What about other incidents like making his kids wear masks and hanging a child out of the window.
> No way was that person a fit parent and would anyone else have got away with these things without having their children removed firstly for safety and secondly for a more normal upbringing.


I remember very clearly my father hanging me over the end of a pier threatening to drop me in and I was much older than the child referred to. I don't see him as a bad father even tho' it frightened the life out of me.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: yes I do believe that he has damaged his children because of the other thing you mentioned littleredrooster.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> People may well long argue about the molestation thing.
> Many will say there was ample evidence and also point to the pay off that was made to avoid a court case.
> What about other incidents like making his kids wear masks and hanging a child out of the window.
> No way was that person a fit parent and would anyone else have got away with these things without having their children removed firstly for safety and secondly for a more normal upbringing.


But I would imagine those kids would have been brought up essentially, by a nanny or two who would have had plenty of time and money to lavish on them and give them a pretty steady upbringing on a day to day level?? The odd visits and trips out with their "father" who was a big kid himself? Living on the Neverland fun park?? wearing masks in public?? All a bit crazy maybe but....

I can think of worse things that happen to "normal" kids

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But I would imagine those kids would have been brought up essentially, by a nanny or two who would have had plenty of time and money to lavish on them and give them a pretty steady upbringing on a day to day level?? The odd visits and trips out with their "father" who was a big kid himself? Living on the Neverland fun park?? wearing masks in public?? All a bit crazy maybe but....
> 
> I can think of worse things that happen to "normal" kids
> 
> Jo xxx


yes I think you are right Jo. 

Was he crazy or just eccentric? I think maybe the latter.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Regarding his children.

It could easily be argued that Ozzie Osborne's off-spring have hardly a run on the mill upbringing, but are they happy ?

I think the answer is yes.

In my view - there is far too much attention places on wacko jacko's appearance and eccentricity. It was just an image thing to give the media something to write and talk about. In the end is just made him more famous.

Like him, love him or loath him - but noone can take away the fact that was quite simply a master when it came to performing live. I've said enough on this subject now and will take a step back or maybe I should just moonwalk - lol

:ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Shame his dancing technique deteriorated the whiter and whiter he became...

Tally.xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I have it on good authority that when he was taken semi conscious into the Ambulance, the Doctor said _I think we should start CPR_, the Paramedic said _We should start heart massage_, and the driver said _We should start an Adrenaline drip._ 
Jacko gasped for breath and said _F*ck me ...You wanna be startin somthin, you gotta be startin somthin._


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I have it on good authority that when he was taken semi conscious into the Ambulance, the Doctor said _I think we should start CPR_, the Paramedic said _We should start heart massage_, and the driver said _We should start an Adrenaline drip._
> Jacko gasped for breath and said _F*ck me ...You wanna be startin somthin, you gotta be startin somthin._


And I guess that we can now say, with some surety, that the girl is definitely Paul McCartneys'.


----------

